# Co pay for Epi pen



## funsearcher! (Apr 29, 2021)

I need an Epi pen prescription renewal this week sthe bees and wasps are out already--my copay is $270!! This is necessary lifesaving medicine.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow, that's a high copay.  Can you try going through GoodRx to print a coupon for your Epipen?  Some places that will fill this prescription only costs $108.00.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Epinephrine (EpiPen, EpiPen Jr) is an expensive drug used for the emergency treatment of severe allergic reactions. You should keep this medicine with you at all times. This drug is slightly more popular than comparable drugs. It is available in brand and generic versions. Alternate brands include Adrenaclick. Generic epinephrine is covered by most Medicare and insurance plans, but pharmacy coupons or cash prices may be lower. The lowest GoodRx price for the most common version of generic Epipen is around $108.49, 73% off the average retail price of $410.09.

https://www.goodrx.com/epipen


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 29, 2021)

And that's just the copay.  Epinephrine (adrenaline) was first synthetically manufactured in 1904.   The pen is just an injectable device.  

Mylan pharmaceuticals acquired the EpiPen in 2007.  They raised the price 400%.  Heather Manchin Bresch, CEO of Mylan earned $2,453,456 in 2007, the year of the EpiPen acquisition. In 2015, Bresch’s total compensation was $18,931,068.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/emilyw...1-salary-increase-in-8-years/?sh=474102e31972


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Epinephrine (EpiPen, EpiPen Jr) is an expensive drug used for the emergency treatment of severe allergic reactions. You should keep this medicine with you at all times. This drug is slightly more popular than comparable drugs. It is available in brand and generic versions. Alternate brands include Adrenaclick. Generic epinephrine is covered by most Medicare and insurance plans, but pharmacy coupons or cash prices may be lower. The lowest GoodRx price for the most common version of generic Epipen is around $108.49, 73% off the average retail price of $410.09.
> 
> https://www.goodrx.com/epipen



It's not an expensive drug.  That's the travesty.   You can buy it over the counter in asthma inhalers.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Why is it medications have gotten so expensive? Are all the companies in the US just gonna price gouge everyone to the point no one can afford anything??


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 29, 2021)

Had the dr send the prescription to a different pharmacy and using the Good RX coupon it should be $108 but still postponing until May 1st. A lot of $ for something I must have with me whenever I go outdoors.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2021)

This Epi-Pen cost is unconscionable.  Why something legal cannot be done about it is beyond me.  Too many people rely on it and I am outraged the the FDA cannot enforce some kind of law require its availability at a low cost to users.  Get the Supreme Court involved if necessary.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 29, 2021)

This thread got me thinking.  Way back in 2006, I got nailed by a bunch of Yellowjackets, and barely made it back to the house before I began to lose it.  My wife called 911, and the paramedics gave me a shot of Epipen....which began to fix me up within minutes.  They told me to get some more of this stuff, and keep it handy.  I went to the cabinet a few minutes ago, and it's still there....August 2006.  I doubt that it is still viable, and I set it out to throw it away.  I don't know what it cost, but my Medicare Advantage plan has always had a rather low co-pay for drugs....I doubt that I paid more than $10 for it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> This Epi-Pen cost is unconscionable.  Why something legal cannot be done about it is beyond me.  Too many people rely on it and I am outraged the the FDA cannot enforce some kind of law require its availability at a low cost to users.  Get the Supreme Court involved if necessary.


They need to do that with a lot of medications.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This thread got me thinking.  Way back in 2006, I got nailed by a bunch of Yellowjackets, and barely made it back to the house before I began to lose it.  My wife called 911, and the paramedics gave me a shot of Epipen....which began to fix me up within minutes.  They told me to get some more of this stuff, and keep it handy.  I went to the cabinet a few minutes ago, and it's still there....August 2006.  I doubt that it is still viable, and I set it out to throw it away.  I don't know what it cost, but my Medicare Advantage plan has always had a rather low co-pay for drugs....I doubt that I paid more than $10 for it.


probably lots higher now


----------



## Don M. (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They need to do that with a lot of medications.



So long as the drug companies rank right near the top of the list of the biggest campaign contributors to our politicians, drug prices will continue to be ridiculous in cost, compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## saltydog (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Why is it medications have gotten so expensive? Are all the companies in the US just gonna price gouge everyone to the point no one can afford anything??


I feel the drugs are so expensive because that's how the pharmaceutical companies pay for their 30 billion dollar a year T.V. advertising.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2021)

saltydog said:


> I feel the drugs are so expensive because that's how the pharmaceutical companies pay for their 30 billion dollar a year T.V. advertising.


Exactly!  The US and New Zealand are the only nations who still allow this "propaganda" to be broadcasted.  Those who are taking drugs should enjoy watching all this "ask your doctor" crap....because they are the one's paying for it.


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2021)

How much Eppi you want.... got a box of it here.... we use to buy ANNA Kits for our 1st responders... box, alcohol wipes, syringe with 2 shot and even had Benadryl tablets... $14 each.
We now by it in 1 ML vials(3 doses) at about $2 each


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 30, 2021)

don't get into trouble selling rx to other than the prescribed person.... you don't know who will read these posts!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 30, 2021)

The Epi-pen used to be super cheap, you used to be able to buy them anywhere.



> Mylan purchased the rights to EpiPen in 2007 and gradually raised the list price from about $50 per auto-injector to slightly over $600 for a two-pack. The move boosted EpiPen profits to *$1.1 billion* a year. arstechnica


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks to all of you-- I picked up my Epipen today for only $94.25 with a coupon from Good RX for a local pharmacy in a grocery store here. Lots of bees and wasps are around today, as it is approaching 80 degrees.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Had the dr send the prescription to a different pharmacy and using the Good RX coupon it should be $108 but still postponing until May 1st. A lot of $ for something I must have with me whenever I go outdoors.


How long do they last? If they last a full year $108 isn't that bad for something that could save your life


----------



## funsearcher! (May 2, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> How long do they last? If they last a full year $108 isn't that bad for something that could save your life


Yes a year--but my point is that a $270 copay is not right.


----------



## Judycat (May 2, 2021)

$94.25 isn't right either. Prescription medicines should be cheaper than a doctor's visit. Docs should be able to dispense meds free to their patients.


----------



## mrstime (May 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Why is it medications have gotten so expensive? Are all the companies in the US just gonna price gouge everyone to the point no one can afford anything??


One word.........GREED


My son is terribly allergic to bee stings, and is on disability he gets 2 epi pens free each year.


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> I need an Epi pen prescription renewal this week sthe bees and wasps are out already--my copay is $270!! This is necessary lifesaving medicine.


That's exactly why they overcharge for it - they know it's lifesaving.
They are no different than the scum who drive down the street in neighborhoods after an earthquake or other catastrophe, selling bottles of water for $50.00 each.


----------

